# Mini - DBN - Vapemeet & Coil Building Demo..with a Russian



## Jibbz786 (31/8/14)

Firstly i want to really thank @Bonez007 & @Baverz ....before i get started lemme start on how i know these guys.

@Baverz was one of my students, saw me one day during the coffee break puffing on a weird looking device (Nemi+igow3) let him have a drag then the vaping love affair took off! showed him the mechanics how i found it, how i learnt and ofcourse this forum.

@Bonez007 is @Baverz chommie and met him at the kzn vapemeet, we hung out chatted, let them try my magma and they fell for the rda's.

few days later....

@Baverz creates this whatsapp group , and its the 3 of us, these guys are hilarious firstly secondly they both got magma's and trying to build the "right coil", i made it my mission from then to get them educated bout coils, batteries, answering all their questions. gotta say the past 2 have been entertaining.. anyways through all the issues and only so much can be explained through texting i tried out this youtube thing and made a very rough tutorial to show how i build on my magma and if they miss out anything they could rewind. long story short, became really good friends


SO we decided to meet up, weather been kaky in kzn last few days so used my place. few pizzas and lotsa ejuice, but these guys decided to surprise me they actually went n got me a russian91% for helping them, amazing dudes! i love it!!




Was an awesome afternoon of tasting each others collection of ejuices, playing with a hana and ipv,(vaped on 40w), building taste drippers , coiling, and lots chatting and laughs, and before we knew it we all had a nic rush! and it was dark!.




Gents thank you! for the gift really appreciate and the top company , definitely do it again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke187 (31/8/14)

Nice, please post your link to the video tutorial, it might help some us noobs like myself on coil building  I'm also looking at getting a magma, while I wait for my kayfun to get delivered.


----------



## Al3x (31/8/14)

nice guys some pretty awesome gear there,It must have been an awesome one
next time invite us also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (31/8/14)

@Al3x definitely just gotta get a bigger house, wasnt a formal thing just in my tiny flat.

@Smoke187

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bonez007 (31/8/14)

@Jibbz786 , a huge thanks to you and your family for letting us rug rats into your home. It was awesome (and the pizzas!)

The gift is hardly a thank you enough for all your help (and thousands of annoying whatsapp alerts!) Also, thank you for allowing me to decant some of your juices  you are a good man! Not to mention even offering us to borrow your RDA's to play around with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187 (31/8/14)

Awesome, thanks for the video


----------



## Baverz (31/8/14)

@bonez & @Jibbz786 - no comment 

@Bonez007 got a sliver hahahhhhhahh


----------



## Baverz (31/8/14)

@Smoke187 you should get a magma u won't go wrong


----------



## Smoke187 (31/8/14)

Baverz said:


> @Smoke187 you should get a magma u won't go wrong


Definitely getting 1 this week, would have bought 1 at the GP meet, but ran out of cash


----------

